# spots on top



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Got my car back from the body shop couple weeks ago and after a couple days of cleaning I find out I can't get these spots out! I went back the owner said he took care of it but he sprayed something on it . Disappeared for a couple days them it reappeared! What can I do??


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

What is it on? Almost looks like gray woodgrain in the photo.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

1969 gto conv. looks like wet sanding water after paint


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

sameold01 said:


> 1969 gto conv. looks like wet sanding water after paint


Okay, now that we're clear, that is exactly what it appears to be.

Try green liquid Palmolive Dish soap straight out of the bottle. Put some on the area, rub it in with your finger, work it in with a stiff toothbrush, moisten the area with water and work the area with a wet toothbrush, rinse, let dry and see if it is all gone. Any that may still be there, just repeat the process.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks! reading on other forums people put pledge or baby oil on the top ?? They claim it works great!??


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

sameold01 said:


> Thanks! reading on other forums people put pledge or baby oil on the top ?? They claim it works great!??


Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep that crap off of the top.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks again! I will do what you say. What do you recommend for a conditioner?


----------



## NOS Only (Nov 14, 2017)

sameold01 said:


> Thanks again! I will do what you say. What do you recommend for a conditioner?


Nothing

The last top lasted what... 20, 30, 40 years?


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

25 years old


----------

